# Ride Algorythm vs. Capita Mercury



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

From what I hear the mercury is stiffer than the algorythm. The algorythm is more forgiving, more playful and more suited towards park riding.


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I was so close of buying the algorythm last year


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks! That’s what I’ve searched too.. hmm but I wonder how much stiffer and how much torsionally stiffer it is to steer the board and which would be a better all mtn...

what board did you get in the end? Why not the Algorythm?


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm just a board hoarder. I own a lot of decks. Honestly I don't remember what I bought instead LOL. I think I have some boards that overlap with the Algorythm that's why I stopped myself. I don't think the mercury is that much stiffer. If the mercury is 7/10, I would say the algorythm is 5.5 or 6/10. I think the algorythm has more torsional flex than the mercury which helps you steer the board under foot


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

The 2020 Ride Algorhythm Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

The 2020 Capita Mercury Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder


A snowboarding website that will probably offend you.




www.angrysnowboarder.com


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks @SushiLover !!! Just can’t decide as I have a good deal for the Mercury but somehow I feel the algorhythm is more suited


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Legendaryl said:


> Thanks @SushiLover !!! Just can’t decide as I have a good deal for the Mercury but somehow I feel the algorhythm is more suited


put it this way you’re not making the wrong the decision if you’re picking one over the other. Both are great boards and they fall in the same style of riding. If means are an issue, just go with the best deal.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

How much you weigh? You might like the ride feel if you are heavier. Capita boards feel really light and poppy not as meaty as the Ride


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> How much you weigh? You might like the ride feel if you are heavier. Capita boards feel really light and poppy not as meaty as the Ride


I weight 180lbs... I also feel the Ride would be a better board for me but it cost a lot more than the capita mercury as I have a deal on that


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

You cant go wrong


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> You cant go wrong


With either boards or you meant the algorythm? My experience level may be of concern for the Mercury as its catchy and stiff


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Don't sweat the Mercury being catchy. Its not, the rocker in the tips is really high off the snow. Catchy is a word that's used a lot to sell boards with rocker but is not like on camber you're being chased by an evil scorpion that might attack at any moment. Its just a different feel. Turning any snowboard is basically a process of catching your edge in a deliberate and controlled way. With camber its very clear where and when that happens whereas rocker is more gentle and gradual. 
I owned a Mercury and its a great all mountain board. If you're not spending much time in the park then its then thats the one, especially if it is cheaper. As someone said above its crazy light and poppy but also stable. You could progress on it but never outgrow it. Its a very popular board for a good reason.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Don't sweat the Mercury being catchy. Its not, the rocker in the tips is really high off the snow. Catchy is a word that's used a lot to sell boards with rocker but is not like on camber you're being chased by an evil scorpion that might attack at any moment. Its just a different feel. Turning any snowboard is basically a process of catching your edge in a deliberate and controlled way. With camber its very clear where and when that happens whereas rocker is more gentle and gradual.
> I owned a Mercury and its a great all mountain board. If you're not spending much time in the park then its then thats the one, especially if it is cheaper. As someone said above its crazy light and poppy but also stable. You could progress on it but never outgrow it. Its a very popular board for a good reason.


thanks a lot... so you know for sure that the Mercury isn’t as “catchy” (though I know it’s deliberate actions of engaging the edge in a controlled way) as it seems to be?? But just cause every review keeps saying it’s overly aggressive even compared to an all-mtn board of the same category where people usually recommend intermediate level, but for Mercury they recommend ‘high intermediate’ levels... hmmm I definitely have a good deal to buy one. Just don’t want to be “catching edge and slamming (not falling)” excessively that will make any snowboarding trip sucks. And lastly not sure if I should buy a YES Basic to go with it as I can get the basic for $190ish (157cm Mercury and 155 YES Basic)


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

Legendaryl said:


> thanks a lot... so you know for sure that the Mercury isn’t as “catchy” (though I know it’s deliberate actions of engaging the edge in a controlled way) as it seems to be?? But just cause every review keeps saying it’s overly aggressive even compared to an all-mtn board of the same category where people usually recommend intermediate level, but for Mercury they recommend ‘high intermediate’ levels... hmmm I definitely have a good deal to buy one. Just don’t want to be “catching edge and slamming (not falling)” excessively that will make any snowboarding trip sucks. And lastly not sure if I should buy a YES Basic to go with it as I can get the basic for $190ish (157cm Mercury and 155 YES Basic)


You will be fine. I'm an average at best intermediate who got the new Capita BSoD. It's not catchy in the slightest and it's supposedly more difficult to ride than the Mercury. I used to own a Lib Tech T. Rice Pro and it felt way more catch, especially when flat basing. I think maybe due to the magnetraction?


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

The mercury is not catchy or overly stiff. I love my Mercury, it's my daily driver in northern Vermont. I have not ridden the algorythm though. What board are you riding now?


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

@SoaD009 Hmmm i see you deemed yourself to be an average rider and at best a middle intermediate rider? Hmmm I know the BSOD is stiffer in the tail as its flat profile in the tail...

@GregT943 What do you mean by not catchy or overly stiff?  Are you an advanced rider? Haha I'm probably a low intermediate at best. I'm board-less now, but rode a 2013 YES Basic and currently have the option to buy:

-YES Basic (left 155cm avail): $194
-Mercury (left 157cm): $468
-Combination of YES Basic + Mercury = $662 (but afraid of the profile 'catchiness' and stiffness)
While the Ride Algorythm:
- Ride Algorhythm (157cm): Total inclusive of shipping and tax: $630

I weigh about 180lbs.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Legendaryl said:


> thanks a lot... so you know for sure that the Mercury isn’t as “catchy” (though I know it’s deliberate actions of engaging the edge in a controlled way) as it seems to be?? But just cause every review keeps saying it’s overly aggressive even compared to an all-mtn board of the same category where people usually recommend intermediate level, but for Mercury they recommend ‘high intermediate’ levels... hmmm I definitely have a good deal to buy one. Just don’t want to be “catching edge and slamming (not falling)” excessively that will make any snowboarding trip sucks. And lastly not sure if I should buy a YES Basic to go with it as I can get the basic for $190ish (157cm Mercury and 155 YES Basic)


Aggressive isn't the same as catchy. Yes Basic and the Capita Mercury are the same type of board: directional twin with camrocker for all mountain freestyle. The Mercury is high end materials and performance, the Yes is, well, more Basic in its construction and performance. Both do the same thing, one can take it to a higher level than the other for riders who want or need that. Yes have a board called the Typo which is somewhere in between the Basic and the Mercury. None of these boards are difficult to ride as they all have camrocker and flex somewhere around medium.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Aggressive isn't the same as catchy. Yes Basic and the Capita Mercury are the same type of board: directional twin with camrocker for all mountain freestyle. The Mercury is high end materials and performance, the Yes is, well, more Basic in its construction and performance. Both do the same thing, one can take it to a higher level than the other for riders who want or need that. Yes have a board called the Typo which is somewhere in between the Basic and the Mercury. None of these boards are difficult to ride as they all have camrocker and flex somewhere around medium.


Thanks @Kevington , so essentially what you're saying is the Mercury is the same as Basic and Typo... and can be used from now and take it to a higher level which reinforces what you mentioned prior that "its a great all mountain board. If you're not spending much time in the park then its then thats the one, especially if it is cheaper. As someone said above its crazy light and poppy but also stable. You could progress on it but never outgrow it. Its a very popular board for a good reason." ... So even if I've linked my turns well enough, I should be able to progress on this and NOT need the Basic...


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Legendaryl said:


> Thanks @Kevington , so essentially what you're saying is the Mercury is the same as Basic and Typo... and can be used from now and take it to a higher level which reinforces what you mentioned prior that "its a great all mountain board. If you're not spending much time in the park then its then thats the one, especially if it is cheaper. As someone said above its crazy light and poppy but also stable. You could progress on it but never outgrow it. Its a very popular board for a good reason." ... So even if I've linked my turns well enough, I should be able to progress on this and NOT need the Basic...


Exactly.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Kevington said:


> Exactly.


However @Kevington , when people say that the Mercury is "aggressive", what do they mean? I know for sure that the mercury have triax fibreglass that makes it torsionally stiff which also means that it could be a learning curve for me to (feet & knee steer) the board which are strong fundamentals all snowboarders should learn till second nature, of which that's why the Basic and typo which are torsionally softer due to biax... are good for beginners to late beginners to early intermediates?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

You'll be fine. Buy the best board for the best deal you can get and it'll be better than having nothing. I say save the money get the mercury and with your savings put it into lessons if you can.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Legendaryl said:


> However @Kevington , when people say that the Mercury is "aggressive", what do they mean? I know for sure that the mercury have triax fibreglass that makes it torsionally stiff which also means that it could be a learning curve for me to (feet & knee steer) the board which are strong fundamentals all snowboarders should learn till second nature, of which that's why the Basic and typo which are torsionally softer due to biax... are good for beginners to late beginners to early intermediates?


Aggressive in this case just means that you can ride it aggressively and it can handle it. It doesn't mean that it will behave aggressively towards the rider. Its not torsionally stiff, slightly stiffer than the Basic maybe but like I said they are in the same category of board so the differences are small. Boards that are actually aggressive and torsionally stiff are in a whole other league (freeride, carve, boardercross, race).


----------



## SnoFiend (2 mo ago)

Legendaryl said:


> Thanks! That’s what I’ve searched too.. hmm but I wonder how much stiffer and how much torsionally stiffer it is to steer the board and which would be a better all mtn...
> 
> what board did you get in the end? Why not the Algorythm?


The Merc has carbon stringers that make an X at inserts. It will be torsionally stiffer for sure! It will be harder to turn than the Ride Algo for sure. If u don't have some solid seasons behind u go w the Algo! The Merc is for more advanced riders. I have been riding for many many seasons and the Merc took some getting used to. U also need stiffer bindings w it. I would not go below a 7 in stiffness w bindings.


----------



## SnoFiend (2 mo ago)

Kevington said:


> Aggressive in this case just means that you can ride it aggressively and it can handle it. It doesn't mean that it will behave aggressively towards the rider. Its not torsionally stiff, slightly stiffer than the Basic maybe but like I said they are in the same category of board so the differences are small. Boards that are actually aggressive and torsionally stiff are in a whole other league (freeride, carve, boardercross, race).


I have the board. It's stiff for sure! It has carbon stringers. Capita boards are also stiffer than other boards w the same stiffness rating.


----------

